# son bloqué



## bea77 (30 Novembre 2009)

bonjour,

j ai un powerbook G4 Mac OS X 10.4.11 et j ai un souci avec le son il est bloqué sur un sens interdit avec les touches du clavier de plus plus aucun son ne sort a part si je mets des écouteurs mais je ne peux pas diminuer le son il reste bloqué sur le maximum je n ai pourtant toucher à rien et bien sur il n est plus garantie est ce que quelqu'un un aurait une solution ???  

merci de votre aide


----------



## ben206stras (30 Novembre 2009)

Essayes de faire un reset PRAM (cmd + option + P + R) afin de réinitialiser les paramètres du système, notamment ceux des réglages du son.

EDIT : Et bienvenue à toi


----------



## pascalformac (30 Novembre 2009)

ou....débloquer via la touche fn si t'en as une
http://forums.macg.co/ibook-et-powe...uminosite-qui-ne-fonctionnent-plus-97019.html

ou si prise jack utilisée parfois y a ca
http://forums.macg.co/macbook/macbook-sortie-audio-bloquee-en-optique-183345.html


----------

